# NEED HELP AND ADVICE



## unknown333 (Feb 23, 2014)

hello im patryk and im 14 years old i would really want to train at a profesional gym i already tried at PUREGYM and they said im to young

can anyone tell me a gym that will allow me to train at it has to be somewhere around walsall or woltherhampton :thumb:

thank you


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

You'll struggle to find anywhere unfortunately due to the gyms insurance not allowing it.

Maybe a proper powerlifting gym would be your best bet, both enabling you to get your strength and technique right?

You could also consider doing the usual pull ups/dips and stuff which will increase your upper body size and strength quite a lot without even needing a gym.


----------



## Workoutdeal (Mar 29, 2014)

you can try some easy and energetic excercises. if you want DVDs, i'd like to help you.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Power lifting at your age wd be perfect. They wd prolly let you in.


----------

